# A pencil progression



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I drew this for my car mechanic.....he has always done great work and this was a gift from me. It is a custom Harley he rides and is from a photo taken in awesome lighting.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! Talk about awesome, your mechanic must of totally freaked out


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah....he is very proud of this piece. Shows it off to everyone. Keeping your car mechanic happy is a good thing.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Ha! I'll remember that....I have to see mine soon!


----------

